# San Francisco



## Raging Bird (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone have any experience living in San Francisco without paying $10,000/month rent? I'm looking to relocate for a few months and don't know what it's like out there aside from staying in Hellarity a few years ago. 

Generally curious about neighborhoods, whether it's easy to find 10 person houses, house boats, shit like that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2012)

well, are you set on living in the city? the east bay is much more reasonable. you could also try looking into that hippy commune that lives on boats in the east bay, they've been there since the 60's i think.


----------



## VitaminDe (Nov 17, 2012)

Matt Pist said:


> well, are you set on living in the city? the east bay is much more reasonable. you could also try looking into that hippy commune that lives on boats in the east bay, they've been there since the 60's i think.


 
That sounds awesome. I know you weren't talking to me, but I couldn't read that without reacting.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah that does sound awesome as shit. Is it a free love orgy kind of thing? My friend got an email back from some boat people on craigslist who are looking for a roommate/polyamorous sex partner and that pretty much sounds like the greatest/most dramatic living arrangement ever.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Yeah that does sound awesome as shit. Is it a free love orgy kind of thing? My friend got an email back from some boat people on craigslist who are looking for a roommate/polyamorous sex partner and that pretty much sounds like the greatest/most dramatic living arrangement ever.


 

dude, go for it. report back.


----------



## Hylyx (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, there is sadly not much like that left in SF. The last collective that I know people were living at was ITW and they got evicted a few months ago.

I have some contacts in the east bay, my old house in El Cerrito is pretty rad (or was) and I can put you in contact with them if you want. I also have friends in West O that always would love help with rent.

PM me if ya want me to contact them.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 9, 2013)

There's this place called Golden Gate Park. It has shelter, water, showers, free food, gear storage and WiFi, if you know how to find it...


----------

